# FOUND: Splash Gear MFS



## TheDeb (Sep 17, 2010)

Someone forgot their splash gear on a rock on the Middle Fork. I'm still in Idaho and can get it back to you if you can tell me the type and size.


----------



## jessL (Dec 29, 2010)

Someone in our group lost an L-XL yellow splash top in the river below Hancock. Would only be ours if someone found it and put it on a rock so unlikely. If so we are in Breckenridge CO. Hope u had a good trip, and thanks!


----------

